# New USDA Hardiness Zones



## MJ Child (Mar 3, 2012)

hxxp://planthardiness.ars.usda.gov/PHZMWeb/Default.aspx

Change the XX to TT.  if you go to the interactive map it will come in close to your area.


----------

